# Another easy cookie recipe



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

My neighbor gave me this recipe years ago and I never tried it. Made the cookies this week and it really works.

Mix one container cool whip with one egg. Mix this into any cake mix and drop spoonfuls onto a cookie sheet. Bake at 350 for 15-17 minutes.

Her recipe said to roll in powdered sugar but I didn't do that. It would probably turn out better.


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

SouthCentralUS said:


> My neighbor gave me this recipe years ago and I never tried it. Made the cookies this week and it really works.
> 
> Mix one container cool whip with one egg. Mix this into any cake mix and drop spoonfuls onto a cookie sheet. Bake at 350 for 15-17 minutes.
> 
> Her recipe said to roll in powdered sugar but I didn't do that. It would probably turn out better.


What size cool whip container?


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

I think they are 8 ounces, Tried to get into the freezer to check but could not find any, Whatever the normal size.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

There be one similar ta that. Ya use a standard cake mix add two eggs an a 1/3rd cup oil. Drop em on a bakin pan fer 8 ta 10 minutes at 350. Perty darn good cookie!


----------

